# Nancy Pelosi heckled...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Video: Pelosi heckled at progressive conference*

*Update: Here's an article on Pelosi's speech, with additional video. *
*House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's (D-Calif.) remarks to a gathering of progressive activists at the America's Future Now conference on Tuesday were greeted by screaming protesters, forcing Pelosi to literally yell parts of her speech. Here's some video of the scene:*

*44 - Video: Pelosi heckled at progressive conference*


*They are 'throwing stuff'...*


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Liberal's protesting Pelosi that's funny.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess if you dont keep giving them handouts they attack.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Pelosi should have just made one of her scary faces and everything would have been alright.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

tsunami said:


> Pelosi should have just made one of her scary faces and everything would have been alright.


What are you talking about? It is always scary.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)




----------

